# Sobre paneles acústicos



## juanma (Ago 7, 2011)

Buenas.

Alguien ha instalado paneles acusticos en su habitación o estudio?
Notaron algún cambio en la acustica del lugar?

Tengo en vista unos paneles acusticos que salen en la web. 
En qué influye el espesor de los mismos? vienen de 25, 50 y 75 mm

Conviene siempre los de mayor espesor? o depende del lugar a acustisar?

Específicamente, que se entiende por acustizar una sala?

Saludos


----------



## bujia (Ago 30, 2011)

yo instale varias veces, si que cambian la acustica, depende para que lo vayas a usar van los espesores de los mismos, por ejemplo si vas a grabar voces si puede ir el mas grueso despues procesas el audio y listo la rever esta controlada,
por el contrario si tenes que grabar una bateria los paneles gruesos apagan los platillos. 
acustizar es controlar la reververancia de un recinto y la aislacion con el exterior del mismo, a esto ultimo se lo llama aislacion acustica que se hace con otros materiales mas densos se los llama comunmente barreras de sonido espesor 3mm densidsd 5 Kg por metro2


----------



## renanvinicius (Sep 4, 2011)

yo prove unos paneles en casa un amigo y colocando los donde están las primeras reflexiones quitas bastantes picos de resonancia de la sala. pero eso depende mucho de la sala lo suyo ponerlos medir con micro i volver a ponerlos en otro lugar así asta tener algo consistente


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 25, 2011)

Juanma:

Cuando me lancé a este mundo de audio “DIY”, en lo que primero me incliné fue en sistemas de sonido “cerrados” (así yo los llamo) como lo son los amplificadores para auriculares, tentado justamente por la situación de que uno de los eslabones que intervienen en nuestra cadena de sonido, el ambiente, no existe en este caso y la influencia es nula o muy despreciable. En estos sistemas “cerrados”, la calidad final obtenible puede llegar a ser muy alta, a diferencia de los sistemas “abiertos”, donde la influencia del ambiente existe y puede ser muy perniciosa aún contando con los mejores eslabones en el resto del mismo sistema.

Kevin Gilmore es un gurú en esto de los sistemas cerrados y son muy respetados sus diseños (Dynalo y Dynahi, este último quise armarlo con componentes más terrenales y adaptando alguna de sus partes, pero quedó inconcluso aún: es todo un desafío aparear sus componentes y conseguir los fets originales).

Un método que te permite reducir la influencia del ambiente donde se efectúa la escucha de nuestro equipo de sonido abierto es el de la lamparita, que ayuda a ubicar los puntos donde se producen las primeras reflexiones (o reflexiones primarias) y son éstas las que tienen la mayor energía para influir destructivamente con los sonidos directos:

Para facilitar la explicación del método, supondremos que disponemos de un sistema estéreo de dos canales solamente (izquierdo y derecho).

Colocá una lamparita común (incandescente, si todavía la conseguís!!!) coincidente con la posición media entre tus parlantes de medios y graves del bafle del canal izquierdo (si los hay de 3 ó más vías independientes, triaxiales o tetraxiales) ó con la posición exacta de tu parlante de rango extendido o coaxial en el bafle del canal izquierdo (si hay una sola vía). La posición de los tweeters, en todos los casos, se deja de lado por obviedad de su mayor direccionalidad comparada a la de squakers y woofers.

Suponiendo que tu sala sea de forma rectangular (muy probablemente sea tu caso), te vas a ubicar donde normalmente escuchas (supondremos sea un sillón en la parte central de la sala). Supondremos también que los bafles de tu equipo estén ubicados enfrente tuyo y separados una distancia X. Le pedís a un ayudante que desplace un pequeño espejo plano sobre la pared a tu izquierda y vas a ir indicándole en qué puntos de esa pared ves el reflejo de la lamparita correspondiendo al reflejo de los parlantes de tu bafle izquierdo. Marcas todos los puntos posibles y te va a quedar definida una área donde ubicar el material absorbente acústico que tendrá propiedades adecuadas a las frecuencias de las señales incidentes. Con este mismo método podés ubicar otras posibles reflexiones primarias de ese mismo canal izquierdo en otras paredes e incluso el techo y el piso.

Luego, repetís todo pero para el canal derecho.

Con este simplísimo método mejora mucho tu sala y la escucha final, pero resta después ubicar los paneles difusores (cuyo método es muy complicado y complejo y no lo conozco en profundidad como para ayudarte).

Espero te sirva.

Tratando de ser lo más claro posible, me remito a una foto que la tengo de fondo de escritorio. En esa foto se pueden ver paneles absorbentes acústicos a ambos laterales (izquierdo y derecho) como así también en el techo. Por detrás de los paneles absorbentes se pueden ver difusores con formas muy particulares. Atención al panel dispuesto entre los dos bafles (sobre la pared frontal). El setup es un sueño: electrónicas y cajas MBL.


----------



## detrakx (Oct 1, 2011)

Hola Juanma, hace unos años atras me dedique a instalar paneles en pequeñas salas, (home 
studio). 
Te puedo decir que cada sala tiene su proprio Reverb conocido como TR = Tiempo de Reberberacion. Esta variable depende de la geometria y tipo de superfices del recinto.
Todos los elementos que esten dentro del recinto aportan absorcion en mayor o menor parte. Seria el caso de (Cortinas, alfombra, placares, sillones, sillas, revestimientos, repisas, camas, objetos, etc. )
Los elementos absorbentes son aquellos que tienen poca densidad, elementos relativamente livianos, y mucha porosidad. Elementos con fibra aportan gran absorcion. Seria el caso de la lana de vidrio, fieltro, algodon, polimeros porosos, etc.
A medida que el material absorbente es mas grueso este tiene la propiedad de absorber frecuencias mas bajas. Otro metodo utilizado es separar el material abs. de la pared con esto se logra resultados similares a engrosar el material.
De aqui lo comentado simplemente son materiales resistivos. como una resistencia electrica es decir el sonido atraviesa el material absorbente ve una resistencia en la cual atraves de su paso genera friccion entre las fibras y asi se convierte en calor.
En la familia de los absorbentes existen tambien los reactivos. Tal cual como las bobinas y los capacitores. Es el caso de los resonadores de membrana y resonadores de Helmholtz.
Los resonadores de membrana son como una caja acustica, en forma de panel. la idea es formar un volumen con el panel y en el frente del mismo ubicar una membrana que dependiendo su grosor esta vibre a cierta frecuencia. En el caso del resonador de helmholtz. es exactamente igual que una caja bass reflex. Un volumen y un tubo que genera una resonancia a cierta frecuencia. Estos absorbentes conmunmente se utilizan para minimizar las bajas frecuencias.
El concepto de meter material absorbente en una sala es simplemente minimizar las reflexiones que se suman al sonido directo. 

Como receta empirica te puedo aconsejar meter el 20 a 25% de la Sup. Total de la sala con material absorbente. Teniendo en cuenta que donde escuchas musica. No se trata de una obra (recinto muy vivo)  o una tienda de telas (recinto apagado).
El material que desde mi punto de vista es el mejor en base precio/calidad es la lana de vidrio. con el unico inconveniente que hay que protegerla con alguna tela.
Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es que al material abs. hay que distribuirlo por la sala de esta  manera se logra una absorcion mas uniforme.

Saludos.


----------



## juanma (Oct 1, 2011)

Buenas detrakx, estuve viendo y es bastante mas barata la lana de vidrio que los paneles acusticos (igual varia mucho el precio de estos ultimos con el espesor, 3, 5 o 7cm).

En su momento habia visto paneles de lana de vidrio, al estilo:






Lei por ahi tambien que tienen funciones diferentes, el panel acustico aisla el sonido, mientras que el panel de espuma (el parecido al carton de huevo) absorbe el sonido. 

Hay alguna diferencia en eso?

Saludos


----------



## detrakx (Oct 2, 2011)

juanma dijo:


> Lei por ahi tambien que tienen funciones diferentes, el panel acustico aisla el sonido, mientras que el panel de espuma (el parecido al carton de huevo) absorbe el sonido.
> 
> Hay alguna diferencia en eso?
> 
> Saludos



Ahi metetiste la pata. Fijate la diferencia.
Elementos livianos porosos, (Lana de vidrio, Fieltro, algodon, etc.) absorben el sonido y lo que no absorbe sigue propagandose. 
Elementos pesados no porosos. (Ladrillo, Hormigon, acero, plomo). estos aislan el sonido pero no absorben practicamente nada. 
El coeficiente es un valor que se obtiene del cociente entre la energia recibida y la que sigue su curso luego de pasar por dicho material. Denotado con la letra (α) Alfa
De esta manera se utilizan estos coeficientes por octavas por lo general.
125Hz 250Hz, 500Hz, 1kHz, 2Khz, 4Khz
α=0; 0% de absorcion
 α=1; 100% de absorcion
 La lana de vidrio de 2"  absorbe un 0.25 en bajos, 0.5 en medios y 0.85 en agudos.
Es decir absorve 25% 50% y 85%
Esto es un resumen asi a ojo tendria que buscar las tablas y adjuntarlas.

Por otro lado quiero dejarte en claro algo importante. Cuando se habla de absorber sonido en un recinto, estamos hablando de acustica en el interior de un recinto y solo nos concentramos en ello. En cambio cuando se habla de aislacion de sonido ya se tiene en cuenta el recinto y el exterior del mismo, en el cual nos metemos con otras cuestiones y eso es otro capitulo de la acustica.

Saludos.


----------



## juanma (Oct 4, 2011)

Aca encontre una página que explica de manera muy y simple clara algunos conceptos, espero les sea de utilidad.

Saludo

http://www.duiops.net/hifi/cine-en-casa-introduccionacondicionamiento.html


----------



## detrakx (Oct 8, 2011)

Juanma : aca encontre un machete con los datos de los coeficientes de absorcion.



Saludos.


----------



## juanma (Oct 9, 2011)

Muchas gracias detrakx. Me es de ayuda esa tabla, ya que estuve viendo unos paneles acusticos en MercadoLibre, y no ponen nada sobre la absorción de las distintas frecuencias.

Lei que llegado un punto de poner muchos paneles, es malo. Es tan así eso?

Otra cosa, si tuvieses que acustizar una sala (3x4x3 muy aprox), que espesor de paneles me aconsejas? Estaba viendo de comprar una promoción de 28 paneles de 7mm de espesor, e ir viendo que tal va quedando.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## detrakx (Oct 10, 2011)

juanma dijo:


> Lei que llegado un punto de poner muchos paneles, es malo. Es tan así eso?
> 
> Otra cosa, si tuvieses que acustizar una sala (3x4x3 muy aprox), que espesor de paneles me aconsejas? Estaba viendo de comprar una promoción de 28 paneles de 7mm de espesor, e ir viendo que tal va quedando.
> 
> Saludos y gracias



Si juanma si te excedes demasiado con el absorbente la sala puede quedar demasiado seca o sala muerta suele decirse. Esto no se recomienda aunque hay que poner demasiado absorbente como para que suceda. Estariamos hablando de cubrir entre el 80 a 100% de la sala con material muy absorbente.
Lo que se puede hacerse, es ir poniendo los paneles de a poco para ir evaluando la diferencia. Por lo general se suele rodear el punto de escucha donde nos interesa que suene bien. Ademas el RT60 en la sala es variable dependiendo de la posicion en la que estemos situados. 
7cm ?? estamos hablando de 3" aprox. es un grosor interesante.
Ahora bien dependiendo de la sala y la aplicacion se elige el RT60, el coeficiente de absorcion es inversamente proporcional al RT60. Es decir a mayor absorcion menor RT60.
Supongo que quieres acustizar solo para escuchar musica. Te recomiendo un ajuste de RT60= 0,5/0,6 seg.  Con eso vas a andar bien.

Te dejo a manos las ecuaciones.

Abtot. = 0,161 x V / RT60
Abtot. = S1 x α1 + S2 x α2 ....... + Sn αn
α= Abtot. / St
St= S1+S2+S3+S4+..... Sn
RT60= 0,161 x V / Abtot.

Abtot. =  Absorcion Total de la sala  (sabins)
V= Volumen total de la sala (m3)
S= Superficies de la sala. (m2)
St=Superficie total de la sala. (m2)
RT60= Tiempo de Reverb de la sala (seg.)
α= coeficiente de absorcion.

Pasos: 
-1 Se mide la sala (se necesita una cinta metrica)
-2 Se calcula St y V
-3 Obtener tabla con coeficientes de absorcion de los materiales
-4 Calcular Abtot. en base al RT60 elegido.
-5 Calcular cantidad de m2 del (material absorbente elegido).

Repasemos. Si ponemos material absorbente el Abtot. incrementara y el RT60 decrementara.
Entonces si queremos obtener un valor aproximado de RT60. Tenemos que ver que absorcion necesitamos. Para ello si o si necesitamos tener los valores de α (el coeficiente de abs.)
Ahhh y que valor uso de la tabla de α ? Por lo general se utiliza el de 500Hz. 
Ahhh y cuantos m2 de absorbente utilizo ? Eso es lo que estamos intentando calcular.
Tenemos que obtener el Abtot. respecto al RT60 elegido.

Ejemplo: Sala de 3x4x3

St= (3x4 + 3x3 + 4x3 + 3x4 + 3x3 + 4x3) = (3x4x2 + 3x3x2 + 4x3x2)
St= 24 + 18 + 24= 66 m2
V= 3 x 4 x 3 = 36m3
RT60 elegido= 0,5s 
Abtot.= 0,161 x V / RT60 
Abtot.= 0,161 x 36m3 / 0,5s = 11,59 sabins
α = Abtot./St
α=11,59 sabins / 66 m2 = 0,175

Si utilizo lana 1" : α=0,4 @ 500Hz
puedo decir que   Sl = superfice lana 1" ; Sl = Abtot. / α
                        Sl = 11,59 / 0,4 = 28,975 m2

Esto significa que poniendo practicamente 29m2 de lana de 1" obtengo el valor de absorcion deseado para obtener RT60 = 0,5seg.

Ahhh y las demas superficies de la sala o los elementos como camas, placares, aberturas de la sala no absorben ? Por supuesto que si para ello hay que obtener las tablas con los coeficientes para cada material. y asi incluirlo en el reciente calculo de esta manera obtendremos la cantidad de absorbente correspondiente teniendo en cuenta los demas elementos de la sala.
Para ello se utiliza esta ecuacion, Abtot. = S1 x α1 + S2 x α2 ....... + Sn αn
que involucra la superfice y el coeficiente de dicho material.
Tambien tener en cuenta que placares / muebles y demas elementos de gran volumen reducen el V de la sala.

Espero que sirva.

Saludos.


----------



## juanma (Oct 22, 2011)

Encontré una tabla que es de muy interesante.

No recuerdo la página, pero era de un capitulo de un libro de acústica arquitectónica.

Ahora bien, por qué algunos coeficientes son mayores que 1?

Es algún tipo de error?

Saludos


----------



## downcount (Oct 24, 2011)

Hola Juanma, desde hace unos dias me estoy leyendo unos libros sobre acustica...te los recomiendo...son muy pero q muy interesantes.

Master Handbook of Acoustics, F. Alton Everest. Muy bueno.

Sound Reproduction: The Acoustics and Psychoacoustics of Loudspeakers and Rooms, Floyd Toole. También trata sobre altavoces, pero no del diseño.

Acoustic Absorbers and Diffusers: Theory, Design and Application, Trevor J. Cox. Este último es muy complicado, pero interesante. Como el nombre indica habla sobre el diseño de paneles absorventes y difusores acusticos.

Aparte de los paneles absorbentes, los reflectores y las trampas de graves en los libros tambien se habla de que son muy importantes los difusores acústicos para acondicionar una sala de audición.

Un saludo.


----------

